# Directed Retrieve



## Golden River of Dreams (Feb 25, 2010)

Anyone have some tips on directed retrieve? This is something I find quite interesting. How do you go about teaching it? What's worked, What has not?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Do you mean gloves in Utility? Or are you talking about blinds in field work?


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't have the competition experience of others (yet!).

As put above, it depends on your context, goals, and dog's current behaviors.

Targets can work well (to prevent an incorrect retrieve which would be reinforcing to the dog). But recently I've just been starting with dog in front of me sitting (not in a formal "Front" position). Cue the dog to wait. Toss an object straight out to your right. one off to the left. Cue a retrieve to one and then the other. Vary which one you send the dog to. After a number of reps, repeat with the dog in Heel. Each session work towards the objects being closer together or adding in another. In 2-3 sesisons we were throwing out 4 items and had over 90% correct responses. The errors did not involve wrong item retrieval but rolling on the item....something I need to work on!

Have fun,


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Golden River of Dreams said:


> Anyone have some tips on directed retrieve? This is something I find quite interesting. How do you go about teaching it? What's worked, What has not?


Do you mean this type of retrieving? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pN3-krAFUw

EvanG


----------



## Golden River of Dreams (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks,

I am interested in both types. I will probably start with bumpers, then attempt utility. Scent discrimination is another aspect of retrieve that I am very much interested in.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'll leave running blinds for the experts.

But for glove work in utility, a fun game you can start with is paper plate retrieves. Put out a paper plate with a treat on it, mark the plate, and send the dog to get the treat off the plate.

Once the dog understands that, you can put three plates out, but only put a treat on the plate you will be sending to. 

This game teaches the dog how to mark, and the great thing is that the dog doesn't have to already have a formal retrieve to be successful.


----------

